
Fix this stupid fucking issue already - azeirah
http://martijnbrekelmans.com/fix.html
======
zck
Isn't Dropbox or similar programs a solution for this issue? You don't have to
do anything after installation, it works cross-device, and you have the
history.

It doesn't have the "my phone is the server" feature, but neither does it have
the never-requested "I just dropped my server in the toilet" feature.

~~~
geoelectric
How else are you supposed to flush the cache?

------
frio
Using the phone as a permanent store is an interesting concept. I'm excited to
see tools like ipfs, Camlistore and others emerging in this space, because
this is a problem I have too :).

Syncthing ([https://syncthing.net/](https://syncthing.net/)) is neat, but
lacks support for iOS.

------
riffic
wait, wait.. You want to use your phone as your portable home directory?

Does anyone else see why this is a potentially horrible idea?

------
ljw1001
how many shitloads in a fuckton? i forget

~~~
deeviant
Let's see here.

* 1 shitload = 1.68 shitslugs

* 68.5 shitslugs = 1 fuckton

So, there are about 40.77 shitloads in a fuckton.

Just don't ask me to convert to metric shitloads, that gets hairy.

~~~
junto
> Just don't ask me to convert to metric shitloads, that gets hairy.

You should never mix hairy and shitloads. That one fuckton of clagnuts.

------
serve_yay
Sounds simple, you should do it!

:)

~~~
azeirah
I can't. I don't have the discipline to finish anything.

------
Nadya
Er.... Gulp tasks & local hosted Git?

~~~
azeirah
This fixes nothing.

> I don't want to make a fucking github repo to sync everything

> The learning experience here is that people DO OR CAN NOT ALWAYS BACKUP.
> Even seasoned people can be in a hurry sometimes.

With that I meant, do not always have the time. It should be fully
transparent, no setup required.

~~~
__david__
He said he doesn't want a github repo. A local git repo is one "git init"
away. That's easier to do than getting a remote file system mounted. Pushing
and pulling from local computers is also dead simple (do people really not
have ssh set up?).

~~~
NeutronBoy
It sounds easy, but try doing that across my Ubuntu laptop, Windows desktop,
Android phone, and iPad. Not going to happen. I mean, do you set up a
scheduled task to commit and pull every 5 mins? What happens when you get
conflicts? Can you even do that on an iPad?

The closest I've gotten to this nirvana is setting up OwnCloud on my own
server, as a personal Dropbox. Can access it locally, or remotely over my VPN

~~~
db48x
could git annex assistant, it does all that for you.

